# Little Help Please - Fungus



## PM (18 Sep 2008)

Hi, I just noticed that one of my fish has some fungus/finrot   

I have this stuff, 





Does anyone know if this is okay with amano shrimp in the tank? It doesn't say...

Thanks


----------



## PM (19 Sep 2008)




----------



## san-ho-zay (19 Sep 2008)

According to this ...

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?s=2 ... try2068471

The ingredients are ...

ESHA 2000 (UK) - contains:
6.3 mg Ethacridine lactate, (AKA: Rivanol an antibacterial acridine, sometimes used to treat shigella.)
1 mg Proflavin, an acridine closely related to acriflavin and used for protozoans (velvet), gram positive bacteria, and fungus.
*3.2 mg Copper ++* - Used for protozoans (ich and velvet). Note: Effective against parasites, but often toxic to fish, especially in soft water.
0.26 mg Methyl Orange - A multifunctional product.

I don't know exactly what levels of copper are a problem for shrimp but the typical advise is to avoid medications with copper.

If it's only the one fish, could you get it into a hospital tank?


----------



## PM (19 Sep 2008)

phhh, possibly, thanks for your reply


----------



## a1Matt (19 Sep 2008)

thats frustrating.  I guess the only other option is to look for a fungus med that doesn't have copper in it.  Maybe ask on one of the shrimp forums.


----------



## PM (19 Sep 2008)

Well I'm skint so I'll probably just put him in a 10L i have laying around for a few days.

No filter and heater but should be fine i reckon,

thanks again


----------



## a1Matt (19 Sep 2008)

good luck  - lots of small water changes and you should be OK.


----------



## Tom (19 Sep 2008)

Try the melafix/primafix combo. Shouldn't harm your shrimp as it's totally natural. 

Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Sep 2008)

this is a nifty tool:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... finder.php


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Sep 2008)

I'd use salt as well as the Melafix.  The salt (at around 0.3%) will reduce the osmotic pressure on the fish and reduce stress as well as having an anti-parasite effect.  Fungus is a secondary infection meaning your fish has an open wound somewhere ans the salt will help treat this.  You could also remove the fish and give it a bath of the anti-fungal treatment, then put it in fresh water to clean the medication off before returning to the tank.


----------



## fishgeek (19 Sep 2008)

esha website has the answer

off the top of mind (which means you should check) it is safe with shrimp


----------

